# اثنا عشر/ اثني عشر



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود معرفة كيفية كتابة الرقم 12 بالحروف إذا كان في سلسلة أرقام عددية. هل يكتب: إثنا عشر أم إثنى عشر؟
جزيل الشكر مقدما.


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يكتب هذا الرقم بهمزة القطع، بل يكتب بهمزة الوصل. فالكتابتان الصحيحتان هما (اثنا عشر) و(اثني عشر)، لا (إثنا عشر) و(إثني عشر). الفرق بين (اثْنَا عَشَرَ) و(اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ) هو أن الأول يأتي في حالة الرفع والثاني يأتي في حالتي النصب والجر وهذا إذا كان المعدود مذكرا. وإذا كان المعدود مؤنثا يقال (اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ) في حالة الرفع و(اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ) في حالتي النصب والجر.

أما في سلسلة الأرقام فغالبا ما تكون مرفوعة وللمعدود المذكر، فنقول (اثنا عشر).
أي: واحد، اثنان، ثلاثة،...تسعة، عشرة، أحد عشر، *اثنا عشر*، ثلاثة عشر، أربعة عشر،...


----------

